# Decent Mixing Headphones for Under $150



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

Can anyone suggest a decent pair of mixing headphones that are affordably priced? I'm currently mentoring a young musician with a limited budget and looking to get a good start-up to start producing pop/hip-hop music.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 9, 2020)

Sony MDR-7506

You can easily mix on these


----------



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Sony MDR-7506
> 
> You can easily mix on these


Thanks I will check them out! I was worried for him using closed back headphones, but perhaps that was not such an issue! 

Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 9, 2020)

Upgraded to Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium Edition ( Note: 600ohm ) but this was exactly what I needed/wanted after helpful discussion with Beyer tech support. Only slightly > $150. but very comfortable and excellent results. Link is here because only silver is available. Truly worth checking out ! 
I noted 600-ohm to ensure end-user has source to drive properly. Most good audio I/F should not have a problem.  I drive with dedicated Schiit Audio Preamp. 

https://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-880-Premium-600-Headphones/dp/B0024NK35S/ref=sr_1_6?crid=3F1WITE1U7F74&dchild=1&keywords=beyerdynamic%2Bdt%2B880%2Bpro%2Bover-ear%2Bstudio%2Bheadphones&qid=1607536311&s=electronics&sprefix=beyerdynamic%2Bdt%2B880-pro%2Celectronics%2C194&sr=1-6&th=1 (Amazon.com: beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium Edition 600 Ohm Over-Ear-Stereo Headphones. Semi-Open Design, Wired, high-end, for Special Headphone amplifiers: Electronics)


----------



## hag01 (Dec 9, 2020)

I really like my Audio Technica M50X. I mix with them all the time.


----------



## ThomasJ.Curran (Dec 9, 2020)

I use beyerdynamic DT990 Pro’s, I was recommended them and they certainly don’t disappoint. Very nice to mix on


----------



## GingerMaestro (Dec 9, 2020)

+1 for the DT-990 (open back) as well as sounding great, they are very comfortable.I literally wear them all day...


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2020)

between the DT-990pro250, the DT-770pro250 and DT-770pro80 or 32 which one would you suggest? I see they're about the same price here. Sony MDR7506 are cheaper still, how do they compare? thank you!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 9, 2020)

I use DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm since 2 years and they served me well. Also very comfortable, I easily forget that I even have them on. Would like to get the 990 open back as well, just to compare them... I see both being recommended all the time


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2020)

In this price range I would also look at AKG k701/702. But then Andrew Scheps mixes on the Sonys...


----------



## José Herring (Dec 9, 2020)

I wasn't able to mix in headphones until I got Audio Technica M50's. Now M50x.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 9, 2020)

BenG said:


> Can anyone suggest a decent pair of mixing headphones that are affordably priced? I'm currently mentoring a young musician with a limited budget and looking to get a good start-up to start producing pop/hip-hop music.



You're asking about mixing headphones, but I'm assuming that your mentee will be using them for the entire creation process. If so, then it's possible that the best pair are going to err on the side of 'hyped' rather than the holy-grail of 'flat' that most seem to be searching for. If the cans don't (re)present the music in a way that they are used to, then it might be hard to feel the right vibe when actually producing the track. This is why dance and Hip-Hop producers might gravitate towards KRK speakers, and why perhaps the better choice would be the Audio-Technica m50/X (I think the cheaper models have a similar bass bump, but with the sacrifice of a certain level of build-quality and comfort).

Ultimately, any pair of headphones can be 'learnt', such that the mixer knows how mixes will translate, and which specific moves to make to counter any issues forced by the specific frequency response. So maybe think about the other aspects of the headphones first:

- Will they be a good fit for their head?

- Will they be comfortable for longer sessions? Coiled or straight cable?

- Will they with their chosen interface, while also having the right impedance to be able to connect it to a phone etc?

- Do they fold flat? Get these things wrong and the sound won't really matter.

- Will they be working in an environment that would support semi or open-back cans?

etc. etc...

My suggestion (At least it would've been, Pre-Covid) would be that they satisfy all the above conditions to their liking, and then with that short-list go to a store and listen to them with the type of music they want to make. The one that makes them smile (preferable, dance) would likely be a great place to start. Finessing can wait till...later.

Just my ₤0.02


----------



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

A lot of great suggestions here but as always price is an issue. I originally suggested he grab a pair of DT 880's (even used) but it's still a bit high.

The search continues...


el-bo said:


> You're asking about mixing headphones, but I'm assuming that your mentee will be using them for the entire creation process. If so, then it's possible that the best pair are going to err on the side of 'hyped' rather than the holy-grail of 'flat' that most seem to be searching for. If the cans don't (re)present the music in a way that they are used to, then it might be hard to feel the right vibe when actually producing the track. This is why dance and Hip-Hop producers might gravitate towards KRK speakers, and why perhaps the better choice would be the Audio-Technica m50/X (I think the cheaper models have a similar bass bump, but with the sacrifice of a certain level of build-quality and comfort).
> 
> Ultimately, any pair of headphones can be 'learnt', such that the mixer knows how mixes will translate, and which specific moves to make to counter any issues forced by the specific frequency response. So maybe think about the other aspects of the headphones first:
> 
> ...



A lot of great tips here and I literally just messaged him with the same point about 'learning' headphones then checking mixes elsewhere. (Sonarworks as well)

As for your other points, everything mentioned definitely makes sense and I had not considered having a more 'enjoyable' can to work with versus a purely flat model. Good food for thought, and the M50's seem like an interesting choice.


----------



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

Any thoughts on the AKG k 240's?


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 9, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Sony MDR-7506
> 
> You can easily mix on these



+1. They're the most neutral "affordable"-level headphones I've found.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 9, 2020)

BenG said:


> A lot of great suggestions here but as always price is an issue. I originally suggested he grab a pair of DT 880's (even used) but it's still a bit high.
> 
> The search continues...
> 
> ...



Yes, Sonarworks or Toneboosters' Morphit will give the best of both worlds i.e a nice vibey representation for enjoying making and listening to the music, and either of these to help to get a different profile for mix-checking. Tools like Voxengo's SPAN (free) will help give some visual insight into the mix, and this insight can be augmented with some referencing software e.g Metrc A/B (Sold via Plugin Alliance).

One other suggestion would be for your student read reviews and ask on genre-specific forums and Reddit groups etc. to get their own ideas. Then between you work out the pros and cons of each. This will be worth the extra effort to get 'right', or as close as is possible


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 9, 2020)

BenG said:


> Any thoughts on the AKG k 240's?



I have these and have no complaints, have mixed instrumental and vocal. I don't think they're fully closed or open, but I didn't notice leakage when overdubbing vocals.. which might be an issue with open back. I'm planning on buying the Sony 7506 though to have an alternate mix checker.


----------



## bill5 (Dec 9, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Sony MDR-7506
> 
> You can easily mix on these


Great headphones but I wouldn't advise mixing on closed-back headphones if possible. The AKG 240 series and Phillips 9500 I have not used but keep hearing great things about FWIW.


----------



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> +1. They're the most neutral "affordable"-level headphones I've found.



Great, thank you!!


----------



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Yes, Sonarworks or Toneboosters' Morphit will give the best of both worlds i.e a nice vibey representation for enjoying making and listening to the music, and either of these to help to get a different profile for mix-checking. Tools like Voxengo's SPAN (free) will help give some visual insight into the mix, and this insight can be augmented with some referencing software e.g Metrc A/B (Sold via Plugin Alliance).
> 
> One other suggestion would be for your student read reviews and ask on genre-specific forums and Reddit groups etc. to get their own ideas. Then between you work out the pros and cons of each. This will be worth the extra effort to get 'right', or as close as is possible



Great advice and I do recall trying morphit/span in the past with good results. Also, there can be a bit of a language barrier (he recently immigrated) and I'll be sure to research with him together to make sure it's all good!


----------



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> I have these and have no complaints, have mixed instrumental and vocal. I don't think they're fully closed or open, but I didn't notice leakage when overdubbing vocals.. which might be an issue with open back. I'm planning on buying the Sony 7506 though to have an alternate mix checker.



Good to hear and I will check with him if he will be recording with these as well and will suggest a closed back pair if need be.


----------



## BenG (Dec 9, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Great headphones but I wouldn't advise mixing on closed-back headphones if possible. The AKG 240 series and Phillips 9500 I have not used but keep hearing great things about FWIW.



Great, thanks for your comment!


----------



## storyteller (Dec 9, 2020)

Under $150, I agree with the MDR7506. They are Andrew Schoepps headphones of choice when he chooses to mix with headphones. I've known a number of engineers in his same age range that all swear by them as well. I only point out his age range because he enjoyed success in the audiophile analog days and the modern digital age. That older analog world was embraced by true HIFI audiophile engineers who are worthy of tremendous respect. You see less of that these days with younger engineers...


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm surprised at the 7506 recommendations. I own a pair of them, along with the Sennheiser HD6xx (which are quite neutral), and the 7506 sounds extremely grating and hyped in the high frequencies and are nowhere near flat. I use my 7506's on video shoots to monitor talent mics, but would never mix on those.

If you can stretch to $170, you could get the Sennheiser Drop HD58x. 








Massdrop x Sennheiser HD 58X Jubilee Headphones | Open-Back Audiophile Headphones | Drop


Headphones with history. The HD 58X uses Sennheiser’s new 150-ohm drivers, has a glossy black headband and gray metal grilles. These open-back headphones continue to please many ears at an unbeatable price.




drop.com


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 9, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I'm surprised at the 7506 recommendations. I own a pair of them, along with the Sennheiser HD6xx (which are quite neutral), and the 7506 sounds extremely grating and hyped in the high frequencies and are nowhere near flat. I use my 7506's on video shoots to monitor talent mics, but would never mix on those.
> 
> If you can stretch to $170, you could get the Sennheiser Drop HD58x.
> 
> ...



I'm looking at the HD600, but don't they need an amp? That adds significantly to the price. If not, and I can use it in my iMac headphone jack as is, I'll probably buy them.


----------



## BenG (Dec 10, 2020)

I've come to realize that headphones are such a personal choice and you can get a million different answers. I think as others have mentioned, the best thing is to go try them for yourself with some music you know really well for a good reference point. 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 10, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> the 7506 sounds extremely grating and hyped in the high frequencies and are nowhere near flat



Ha! I was going to argue with you, but I looked up the response curve and you're right that there's a distinct spike around 10k. So fair enough. 

But I suppose the person above is correct who said you can adjust to anything. I've been using 7506's for years because I found a lot of other headphones really overstated the bass, and at this point they sound pretty neutral to me.

This conversation is making me feel like I should check out some other options, though!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 10, 2020)

BenG said:


> the best thing is to go try them for yourself with some music you know really well for a good reference point.



Indeed! And not to keep harping on about it, but this is the only way to get a good idea about the non-sound variables. No point having the greatest sounding cans, if the user can't stand wearing them for more than five minutes.

Still recommend checking Hip-Hop dedicated forums, Reddit etc. to get some more ideas about which are the best to try.

Keep us updated


----------



## bill5 (Dec 10, 2020)

BenG said:


> I've come to realize that headphones are such a personal choice and you can get a million different answers.


Same is true for any gear. Or plugins/libraries for that matter  g/l


----------



## Vin (Dec 10, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I use my 7506's on video shoots to monitor talent mics, but would never mix on those.



Andrew Scheps does 

I would also prefer Sennheiser or Beyerdynamic (semi)open cans but headphones and every other of gear are really subjective. I can't wear 7506s for more than an hour (bright plus uncomfortable) while 880 Pros can stay for hours on my head without any fatigue.

I recommend getting Sonarworks or Morphit whatever the choice of headphones will be.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been relying on the Sony MDR-V6 since the mid-2000s, they're great low-cost headphones for monitoring on IMO.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 10, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Ha! I was going to argue with you, but I looked up the response curve and you're right that there's a distinct spike around 10k. So fair enough.
> 
> But I suppose the person above is correct who said you can adjust to anything. I've been using 7506's for years because I found a lot of other headphones really overstated the bass, and at this point they sound pretty neutral to me.
> 
> This conversation is making me feel like I should check out some other options, though!


The easiest way to tell is if you have Sonarworks and the 7506's is to turn it on and off. I used to think the 7506's were neutral until I did that.

I do subscribe to the theory that you can get used to the sound of a pair of headphones and then mix ok on them if you're used to the sound. However, you need to ONLY listen to those headphones. Even then the issue is bass - it's so easy to put too little or too much in a mix if you don't have something to rely on. 

You can easily find yourself having either bass-heavy tracks or lacking in bass if you don't have a reliable measuring stick. Even my Sennheiser HD6xx headphones have too much in the 100-300Hz range and I've cut too much low end only to play the track on speakers and realize I just spend two hours EQ-ing out what I thought was muddiness, to end up with a track devoid of low end.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 10, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I've been relying on the Sony MDR-V6 since the mid-2000s, they're great low-cost headphones for monitoring on IMO.


I got a pair of MDR-V6 for my 8th grade graduation present, and I still have them! Over 30 years old!


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 10, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> You can easily find yourself having either bass-heavy tracks or lacking in bass if you don't have a reliable measuring stick.



Yeah, for sure. Someday I'd like to get into a situation where I'm just mixing on speakers, but I mix at home and from a laptop a lot. 



David Kudell said:


> The easiest way to tell is if you have Sonarworks and the 7506's is to turn it on and off. I used to think the 7506's were neutral until I did that.



Do you like Sonarworks for compensating for this stuff? I tried their online demo and did hear a difference with the 7506 -- not a terrible one, but certainly audible.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 10, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I'm surprised at the 7506 recommendations. I own a pair of them, along with the Sennheiser HD6xx (which are quite neutral), and the 7506 sounds extremely grating and hyped in the high frequencies and are nowhere near flat. I use my 7506's on video shoots to monitor talent mics, but would never mix on those.
> 
> If you can stretch to $170, you could get the Sennheiser Drop HD58x.
> 
> ...


Yep, but on the other hand the 7506 showed me exactly what was wrong in my highs whereas the HD6XX hid it, because they are so recessed and over-smooth up there. But either set with dsoniq Realphones correction, as I now use with them both, is much better than either alone.


----------



## MattBlostein (Dec 10, 2020)

Check out the AKG K371 they are very neutral and accurate, probably the best closed backs at your price point


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 10, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Yeah, for sure. Someday I'd like to get into a situation where I'm just mixing on speakers, but I mix at home and from a laptop a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Sonarworks for compensating for this stuff? I tried their online demo and did hear a difference with the 7506 -- not a terrible one, but certainly audible.


Sonar works does a great job except I don’t like what it does to my system. It introduced latency at the full quality mode, and seems to introduce delay when I’m writing, even at the low latency mode. In the end I just got used to my HD6xx. For speakers I ended up getting Genelecs which have their own compensation built into the speaker which is great because it doesn’t introduce any latency whatsoever.


----------



## BenG (Dec 11, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Indeed! And not to keep harping on about it, but this is the only way to get a good idea about the non-sound variables. No point having the greatest sounding cans, if the user can't stand wearing them for more than five minutes.
> 
> Still recommend checking Hip-Hop dedicated forums, Reddit etc. to get some more ideas about which are the best to try.
> 
> Keep us updated



Absolutely and I suggested he take a look at Reddit/Gearslutz/et al for better advice. But also, if possible to visit a store where he can try them out with music he's familiar with. (Easier said than done these days...)


----------



## BenG (Dec 11, 2020)

This discussion is so interesting and has informed me as to how accustomed I've become to learning my own cans. I have tried Sonarworks for the Beyerdynamic 880's and did notice a subtle difference but ultimately opted to go without since I was so used to a specific sound and did not like the colouring it brought forth. I've learned their peculiarities and prefer to just mix accordingly which just goes to show you how set it our ways, we can become haha


----------



## el-bo (Dec 11, 2020)

BenG said:


> Absolutely and I suggested he take a look at Reddit/Gearslutz/et al for better advice. But also, if possible to visit a store where he can try them out with music he's familiar with. (Easier said than done these days...)



The advice to read the forums was meant more as a first-stage, rather than an either/or. Just might be helpful to narrow down the options, to avoid being overwhelmed. That's not to say that they shouldn't then try other options, but it's a good place to start


----------



## BenG (Dec 11, 2020)

el-bo said:


> The advice to read the forums was meant more as a first-stage, rather than an either/or. Just might be helpful to narrow down the options, to avoid being overwhelmed. That's not to say that they shouldn't then try other options, but it's a good place to start



Yes, exactly and that is what I meant to say but perhaps I was not being clear :/ Thanks again!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 11, 2020)

BenG said:


> Yes, exactly and that is what I meant to say but perhaps I was not being clear :/ Thanks again!


----------

